# Running romex along a wall in a closet



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a new closet built, the one plug controlled by the switch is in that closet. I'm thinking of wiring a light in and out of the closet so the switch can still control a light for the room. I'm thinking of hooking some romex up to a 3 prong plug and then running it along the wall inside the closet and then to an octogon box on top of the closet for the light. 

Is there anything wrong with running romex and having it exposed this? What about if I buy some of those plastic raceways and glue them along the wall?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

At least in the US NM-B is not for use with a cord cap. There are also strict clearance requirements.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

A cord cap on romex = :jester:

It's a big red flag that says :jester:

It is WAY easier just to do it properly 

It's a closet wall. Just cut and patch the drywall. It aint rocket science.


----------



## oilseal (Aug 24, 2009)

If you do not want to break and patch, consider using Wiremold. Using Romex as a line cord is butchery. But are you also intending to control another light in the room from a switch in the closet? Need clarification.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Prior owner did that in one closet - no plug - just the wire to 2nd floor
I took the wire out, drilled holes & put it in the wall


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

oilseal said:


> If you do not want to break and patch, consider using Wiremold. Using Romex as a line cord is butchery. But are you also intending to control another light in the room from a switch in the closet? Need clarification.


This is what I basically want to do.

Inside the closet is the plug (on same wall as switch) controlled by the switch that is outside of it. So I'd run my wire inside the closet then at the top of the closet I'd make a hole with a jbox on the outside of the room and put a light fixture. 

If Romex is not really the right type of wire to use what would be good? What about extension cord wire? I was thinking romex mostly because it is still going to be a permanent installation. Or what about armored cable, is that a better choice?

Oh and reason for this setup is that closet did not exist before, it was added. The bath tub in the washroom was actually moved inside the old closet and it got closed in.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy way, is to remove the Drywall from inside the closet, run the wire like it should be, then replace to repair. Why was this not done when the closet was built in the first place?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Easy way, is to remove the Drywall from inside the closet, run the wire like it should be, then replace to repair. Why was this not done when the closet was built in the first place?


I never thought of doing it till it was all closed in, now is too late to start ripping drywall and plastering. I got all my stuff in there and everything and living in the house now. Worse comes to worse I'll run an extension cord with a lamp outside the closet. Suppose another option is to fish wire from the attic and do it that way.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The outlet that is controlled by the switch is near the top of the closet? :huh:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> The outlet that is controlled by the switch is near the top of the closet? :huh:



It's inside at normal ground level, I'd run the wire up along the corner of the closet wall then the wall/ceiling, then to the middle of the closet header above the doors, then at that point I'd make a careful hole in the drywall to run the light jbox. I'll probably use plastic covers for the wire or something. Maybe even crown molding. Does not really have to be 100% as it will all be inside, I just don't want huge holes in drywall either.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You'd have to use wire molding made for wire in order to meet code
Why not just an outlet at the bottom right or left?
I assume you want the light for the room, not the closet?

By our code you probably should have an outlet on the right wall of the closet


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I want to light the room itself (side style fixture above closet door). While I'm at it I'll probably just light the inside too. 

Looks like wire molding it is, I'll have to check around the hardware stores see if they cary it. 

I've seen BX cable surface mounted on walls in public/industrial places. Is this another acceptable way I could do it, or would this method not apply in a residential setting?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure on the BX, haven't used it


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

You can run romex on the surface of a wall as long as it is not exposed to anthing that will damage the wire. As far as putting a plug end on the romex :no:


----------



## oilseal (Aug 24, 2009)

If there's a chance of coming down from the attic it's worth a try. Otherwise, cutting a channel in sheetrock or plaster is not impracticable and is done quite usually as an accepted method. Don't feel alone in your plight RS, electrical planning is commonly neglected by DIY folks and pros as well. This proves that nobody is perfect; as much as I've preplanned, a shortcoming somehow crops up. And by the way, if you'd use BX you'd just as well use Wiremold for reasons that should be obvious.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

dSilanskas said:


> You can run romex on the surface of a wall as long as it is not exposed to anthing that will damage the wire. As far as putting a plug end on the romex :no:


Sounds good, as for the plug end, what is the issue, is it a code thing, or is it actually unsafe?

What I'm planning to do is this: I'll cut a small hole in the drywall near the ceiling and above the plug and run that section inside the drywall, from inside the plug box I'll try to fetch the end of the wire and wire it in directly with the plug. Then back to the top where I made my hole, I'll run the cable on the ceiling of the closet and then run it to the back section of the top of the door and make a hole, then run it to the box which will be outside the closet. I might even have a box inside since while I'm at it, may as well have a light in the closet too. Then I'll use some plastic conduit to cover the cable just so it is cleaner, and protected, though it will only be exposed on the ceiling and small part of the wall so it would be safe on it's own. 

Is this better? No need for a plug end this way, and there will be less romex exposed. Not sure how hard it will be to catch the wire end from inside the plug box though.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is a NFPA code issue. Unless the wire is rated for in wall use, you cannot do it that way. Since you are going to the trouble of punching holes, just do as we have stated over & over, run from a remodel box Romex, to an outlet to hard wire correctly.


----------

